# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Testosteron and Prostate-Cancer

## LowRoad

Testosteron and Prostate-Cancer - Part-I

*Einleitung:
*Ein uraltes Thema, kontrovers diskutiert und mit Tabus belegt. Ist Testosteron der Prostatakrebsverursacher? Oder treibt er einen okkulten Krebs "nur" an? Wird Östrogen zu Krebsauslösung benötigt oder ist fehlendes Progesteron der Schuldige? Viele Fragen und noch mehr Antworten, die sich, wie kann es anders sein, widersprechen. Viele kluge Leute haben Bücher darüber geschrieben, wollen es immer besser wissen als andere, ein Dogma gegen ein anderes tauschen.

Ich will jetzt mal kurz auf das Thema Testosteron als Krebsverursacher eingehen, um dann im Part-II der Frage nachzugehen, ob eine Testosterontherapie bei festgestelltem PCa sinnvoll sein könnte. Part-III sollte sich dann mit der Frage beschäftigen, ob in späten Stadien der Krankheit Testosteron-Hochdosis Therapie Vorteile bringt.


*Part-I, Testosteron und PCa Entstehung
*Eunuchen bekommen keinen Prostatakrebs. Heutzutage schwer in Studien zu untersuchen, aber wenn Jungen vor der Pubertät kastriert wurden, entwickeln sie keinen Prostatakrebs. Allerdings kann man auch Männern mit niedrigem Testosteronwerten ein Testosteronersatz anbieten, ohne dass sich Prostatkrebs bildet[1]. Dieses Vorgehen könnte dennoch eine bereits vorhandene okkulte Erkrankung zum Ausbruch bringen. Coward und Kollegen untersuchten 2009 bei 81 Männern, ob eine Testosteronergänzung unschädlich wäre[2]:




> In men *without* prostate cancer, *PSA levels did not increase* significantly at 1-year intervals for 5 years. 
> In men *with* prostate cancer there was an* increase in mean PSA level* from baseline to 18 months of 1.8ng/mL, and to 36 months of 3.2ng/mL).


Barqawi & Crawford schreiben in Medscape [5] u.a.




> Shaneyfelt et al. conducted a meta-analysis that found a two-fold increase in the risk of prostate cancer in men with testosterone levels in the upper quartile of the population...


Eine Australische Studie[4] hat herausgefunden, dass alte Männer mit einem höheren Testosteronwert 9% öfter von Prostatakrebs betroffen sind - oder werden sie nur öfters diagnostiziert? Andere Untersuchungen konnten zeigen, dass von diesem PSA Anstieg unter Testosteronersatz nur Männer mit einem Gleason >6 betroffen sind. Ganz aktuell aus dem HW Forum[3]:




> Ich begann mit der Testosteron-Ergänzungs-Therapie im Jahr 2006, nach einer Konsultation bei meinem Hausarzt wegen stressbedingter Angst im Job. Er testete meinen Testosteronwert, empfand ihn als zu niedrig und schlug vor Testosteron Gel einzusetzen. Zu dieser Zeit war ich 39. Ich habe dieses Gel ein paar Jahre eingesetzt, und die letzten Jahre habe ich mir Testosterone Cypionate selbst injiziert. Das hat sicherlich geholfen, unterstützte die Libido und meine Energie, aber ich war auch temperamentvoll und schnell aufgeregt. 
> 
> Mein PSA wurde eng überwacht, und mir wurde gesagt, dass das Testosteron meine Prostata vergrößern würde, womit sich der PSA-Wert erhöhen könnte. Dieser erreichte nach 6 Jahren 3,8, eine Schwelle wo einige Alarmglocken anfingen zu läuten. Ich hatte auch regelmäßig eine DRE, während ich auf Testosteronergänzung war, und das Ergebnis war stets normal bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt, wo der Urologe ein kleines Knötchen fühlte, und eine anschließende Biopsie ergab 2 von 16 positiven Stanzen mit einem Gleason von 3+4.
> 
> Ich glaube, dass in meinem Fall das zusätzliche Testosteron einige sonst ruhende PCa-Zellen angetrieben und beschleunigt, sie in einen G7 Krebs verwandelt haben, bei meinem jungen Alter von 45 Jahren. Ich hatte keine familiäre Vorbelastung mit PCa, und es erscheint seltsam. Ich glaube, wenn ich den Weg der Testosteron-Therapie nicht eingeschlagen hätte, wäre meine Diagnose viele Jahre später erfolgt, oder vielleicht auch überhaupt nicht. Während ich die Jahre der Testosteron Behandlung genossen hatte, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das in Zukunft wieder einzusetzen, aus Angst kleine mikroskopischen PCa-Zellen, die noch vorhanden sind, anzutreiben.


Eine weitere Beobachtung betrifft hohe Werte von Dihydrotestosteron, welches aus Testosteron durch Umwandlung von Testosteron im Körper hergestellt wird. Hohe Werte von DHT schädigen die Haarwurzeln und verstärken das Aufkommen von PCa. Umwandlungsblocker (5ARIs) könnten bis zu 25% der Prostatakrebsfälle verhindern. Diese wirken aber wieder nur, wenn der Gleason Grad den Wert 6 nicht übersteigt, was sowieso eher ungefährlich wäre.

Was aber tun, wenn ein behandlunsbedürftiger Krebs entstanden ist, und Primärtherapien ausgeschöpft, unmöglich oder nicht erwünscht sind? Gibt es hier ein Potential für eine Testosterontherapie?

_To be continued..._

---------------------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* Gary Bellman, Testosterone not to blame for prostate cancer
*[2]:* Coward, Prostate-specific antigen changes and prostate cancer in hypogonadal men treated with testosterone replacement therapy.
*[3]:* powellst, HW Forum, I started testosterone replacement therapy in 2006...
*[4]:* High Testosterone Linked to Prostate Cancer Risk
*[5]:* arqawi & Crawford, Testosterone Replacement Therapy and the Risk of Prostate Cancer. Is There a Link?

----------


## Urologe

Ich denke, das PCA ist beim "alten Mann" zu über 60% vorhanden und wird, was nicht schlimm ist, nur nicht diagnostiziert.
Der Mann mit Testosteronmangel wird engmaschig untersucht und daher das PCA auch "gefunden". 
Hier ist ganz klar eine BIAS in der Studie. Und damit ist die Aussage relativ.
Ich bin weiterhin der Meinung, dass Testosteron KEIN PCA auslöst. sonst (Achtung Satire) müssten alle Glatzköpfe am Protatakrebs sterben ....

----------


## LowRoad

Retrospektiven Beobachtungsstudien ein Bias zu unterstellen und entsprechende Indizien aufzuzählen, ist nun nicht gerade eine schwierige Übung - sicher gibt es diese. Welchen Einfluss der oder die Verzerrungen auf das Ergebnis haben ist jedoch offen. Auch ich denke, dass Testosteronersatz bei Hypogonadismus ein probates Mittel sein kann, allerdings sollte man es nicht übertreiben, denn das könnte (!) okkulte Erkrankungen zum Ausbruch bringen.

Salynn Boyles schreibt in MEDPAGE, dass bei älteren Männern ein idealer Testosteronbereich zwischen  9.8 und 15.8nmol/L (282-455ng/dL = 2.82-4.55ng/ml) liegen würde. Nach unserem Verständnis relativ niedrig! Man bezieht sich dabei allerdings auf das Gesamtüberleben, also Wirkung von Testosteron auch z.B. auf eine Herz-Kreislaufproblematik ect. Kein PCa Patient zu sein hilft einem am Herzinfarkt Verstorbenen auch nicht viel.

----------


## Harald_1933

> Kein PCa Patient zu sein hilft einem am Herzinfarkt Verstorbenen auch nicht viel.


Lieber Andi,

nachfolgend auch mal Hinweise aus anderen Quellen:

http://www.prostata.de/m_1007_testosteron.html

http://www.prostata.de/m_medikamente.html

Zu dem von Dir unlängst erwähnten Botulinustoxin noch* dies.
*
*"Das Doping der Erfolgreichen ist das Risiko"*
(Sigmund Graff)

Herzliche Grüße Harald

----------


## cligensa

What else is new?
Kräht der Hahn auf dem Mist, dann ändert sich das Wetter oder es bleibt wie es ist.
Herzlichen Gruß,
Christian

----------


## Harald_1933

> What else is new?


Großer Meister, vielleicht gibt es noch ein paar Forumsbenutzer, die nicht so schlau sind, wie Wir Beide!! 


*"Es gibt drei Sorten von Menschen: solche, die sich zu Tode sorgen; solche, die sich zu Tode arbeiten; und solche, die sich zu Tode langweilen"*
(Winston Churchill)

Beste Grüße von einem, der hofft, dass die von ihm gesetzten Segel nicht im Wind erschlaffen.

----------


## LowRoad

*Lieber Christian,
*dieser Thread soll helfen, den Kollegen, die nach tiefergehenden Erkenntnissen suchen, eine Grundlage zu bieten. Du hast dich ja von solchen profanen Taten losgesagt, also lass uns hier doch bitte in aller Naivität weiter forschen, thank's alot!

----------


## LowRoad

Wenn Testosteron das Krebswachstum bei Gleason-Graden >=7 stimuliert, stellt sich natürlich die Frage, ob es ein therapeutisches Potential für Testosterongaben gibt. Wir alle wissen, dass Hormonentzug (ADT) den PSA Wert fallen lässt, und zu nachgewiesener Massereduktion (RECIST Kriterium) führt. Die Hypothese der Testosteron-Hochdosistherapie geht nun dahin, dass diese die Krebszellen überflutet, woran sie zu Grunde gehen.

Andere Forscher, wie etwa der in einem anderen Thread erwähnte Edward Friedman gehen von Membrangebundenen Rezeptoren aus, die eine Apoptosereaktion auslösen würden. Dies bedarf natürlich zuerst ein Stadium, wo der normalerweise reichlich vorhandene nukleären Androgenrezeptoren (AR) verloren gegangen ist, was in sehr späten Stadien schon beobachtet wurde, z.B. beim "neuroendocrine carcinoma of the prostate".

Studien zu Testosteron-Hochdosistherapie bei Hormonsensitive,-PCa kenne ich nicht, es gibt aber ein schönes Paper, erschienen in Biomed 2011. Hier wurden Xenograft Studies zu diesem Sachverhalt durchgeführt. Beobachtungsparameter war das Tumorvolumen, nicht der PSA Wert!



Gibt man Mäusen mit implantiertem *hormonsensitiven LNCaP Tumoren* (LNCaP 104-S) Testosteron, steigt das Tumorvolumen steil an (ausgefüllte Kreise). Hormonentzug lässt das Tumorvolumen schrumpfen (offene Kreise), bis zum Zeitpunkt der Kastrationsresistenz. Ab da wandelt sich der hormonsensitive LNCap Tumor in einen kastrationsresistenten Tumor. Das Tumorvolume steigt auch ohne Testosteronzufuhr wieder an. Ein für uns durchaus vertraut klingendes Szenario.



Ganz anders das Bild bei Mäusen mit implantierten *kastrationsresistenten LNCaP Tumoren* (LNCaP 104-R1). Am 58. Tag erhielten diese Mäuse in der Behandlungsgruppe Testosteron, worauf der Tumor die folgenden 40 Tage im Volumen abnahm (ausgefüllte Kreise). Die Kontrollgruppe, die weiterhin auf Testosteronentzug war, zeigte dagegen ein weiter wachsenden Tumor (offene Kreise), bis sie ebenfalls (am 121. Tag) Testosteron erhielten. Auch ihr Tumor nahm an den folgenden 40 Tagen im Volumen ab. Auffällig ist aber, dass das eben nur etwa 40 Tage funktioniert, dann hat sich der Tumor offensichtlich wieder an das Überangebot von Testosteron "gewöhnt", wie er sich an die "Unterversorgung" in Zeiten des Hormonentzuges gewöhnt hatte.

Dies würde eine Therapiesequenz nahelegen, die nach Eintritt in den kastrastrationsresistenten Zustand, abwechselnd Testosterongabe und Entzug einsetzt.



Da nicht davon auszugehen ist, dass das auf alle Ewigkeit funktionieren wird, muss dann wohl irgendwann doch wieder die Chemo-Karte gezogen werden. Auch ist damit nicht gesagt, dass dieses Vorgehen einen Überlebensvorteil hätte, dazu bräuchte man Vergleichsstudien, die es nicht gibt.

Ganz so trostlos ist es aber auch nicht, denn es gibt ein paar Studien mit Testosteronersatz bei kastrationsresistenten PCa an echten Menschen. *Mehr dazu im 3. Teil.
*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* Chih-Pin Chuu, Androgens as therapy for androgen receptor-positive castration-resistant prostate cancer

----------


## Harald_1933

> Ganz so trostlos ist es aber auch nicht, denn es gibt ein paar Studien  mit Testosteronersatz bei kastrationsresistenten PCa an echten Menschen.  *Mehr dazu im 3. Teil.*


Lieber Andi,

ich bin gespannt, denn ich habe meiner Frau in's Ohr geflüstert, 90 werden zu wollen.

*"Sobald ein Optimist ein Licht erblickt, das es gar nicht gibt, findet sich ein Pessimist, der es wieder ausbläst"*
(Giovanni Guareschi)

Gruß Harald

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Andi,




> Ganz so trostlos ist es aber auch nicht, denn es gibt ein paar Studien mit Testosteronersatz bei kastrationsresistenten PCa an echten Menschen. Mehr dazu im 3. Teil.


Danke.
Ich warte gespannt auf die Fortsetzung.

Winfried

----------


## LowRoad

> ...ich habe meiner Frau in's Ohr geflüstert, 90 werden zu wollen...


Ich hoffe aber jetzt mal, dass das nicht das einzige war, was du deiner Frau ins Ohr geflüstert hast!? Bei solchen Gelegenheiten sollte man sich immer den alten Journalistenspruch zu Herzen nehmen:

_"Dont make it too long and make it somewhat sexy"_

----------


## LowRoad

Howard Scher und Kollegen untersuchten von 2007-2009 in einer Phase-I Studie mit 36 Patienten [1], ob ein Wechsel von Testosterongabe und Entzug für Patienten mit einem crPCa vorteilhaft wäre (NCT00586898).




> *Grundlagen:
> *In einem Versuch, die Entwicklung der Kastrationsresistenz zu verzögern haben Forscher einen intermittierenden Testosteronentzug untersucht. Dies ist ein zyklisches Verfahren, bei dem Androgene unterdrückt, das Ergebnis dokumentiert, dann die Therapie gestoppt wird, und man dem Tumor dann erlaubt, unter dem Einfluss von Androgenen nachzuwachsen. 
> 
> Der Androgenentzug wird wieder initiiert, wenn das Tumorwachstum einen vorgegebenen Wert erreicht hat. In präklinischen Modellen aufeinanderfolgender Zyklen von Androgenentzug und Androgengabe konnte gezeigt werden, dass sich die Zeit der Hormonsensitivität verlängert, und die Anzahl der Zellen, die eine kastrationsresistenten Phänotyp bilden, verringert wird. Ähnliche Ergebnisse wurden in der Praxis beobachtet, und die Toxizität während der Therapiefreien Periode konnte reduziert werden. Ein schneller Androgenentzug/sättigungszyklus basiert auf der Hypothese, dass kürzere und häufigere Zyklen von Androgenentzug bzw. Gabe vielleicht die Apoptose erhöhen könnte. Für die Studie wurde Testosteron 7 Tage lang eingesetzt, zum Teil wegen der präklinischen Studien die zeigten, dass die Proliferationsraten in menschlichen Prostata-Krebs Xenografts, gemssen durch die Ki-67 Färbung, sowie die intratumorale Fluorodesoxyglukose Aufnahme durch die Positronen-Emissions-Tomographie (PET) bestätigt, innerhalb weniger Tage nach Testosterongabe erhöhte Werte zeigte, und daß der maximale Anstieg der Proliferation in einem transgenen Modell am Tag 4 oder 5 Tag auftrat. Diese Zeit, bis zur maximalen Proliferation die in Modellen beobachtet wurde entspricht etwa dem Auftreten von klinischen Symptomen nach Testosteron Verabreichung an Patienten mit kastrationsresistenter Erkrankung. Außerdem könnten kürzere Zyklen die Funktionsänderungen, die im Androgenrezeptor von Tumoren während kontinuierlicher Langzeit ADT beobachtet wurden nur bedingt zurückbilden.


Basierend auf der oben aufgeführten Hypothese, dachte man, dass eine Zyklustherapie sinnvoll wäre. Um den Testosteronwert möglichst rasch abfallen zu lassen wurde während der ganzen Studiendauer ein GnRH-Analog eingesetzt. An den ersten 14 Tagen noch zusätzlich 4*400mg Ketoconazole. Nach einwöchiger Testosterongabe wurde wieder zur Testosteronunterdrückung gewechselt. Wegen der Toxizität von Ketoconazole wurden nur 13 Patienten mit diesem Ansatz eingestellt, 23 weitere Patienten erhielten den Zyklus ohne Ketoconazole/Estradiol. Ein 4-wöchiger Zyklus wurde entwickelt:


Woche 1: 5g AndrogelWoche 2-3: ein 0.1mg Estradiol Patch/Woche (Gruppe 1, bzw. keine Therapie in Gruppe 2)Woche 4 : keine zusätzliche Therapie (Androgenentzug läuft durchgehend weiter)

Die Hoffnung war nun, dass der PSA Wert, der diesmal als surrogate Marker verwendet wurde, ein kontinuierliches Abflachen erkennen lies, etwa so:


Schematic of treatments. Hypothetical testosterone (dashed lines) and PSA (solid lines) levels. A, schedule 1, after rapid androgen depletion was achieved with ketoconazole and GnRH analogue, cycle 1 began with androgen repletion for 1 wk, followed by estrogen for 2 wk. B, schedule 2, 3-mo induction with bicalutamide and GnRH analogue, with cycling limited to patients who achieved a PSA nadir below 

Wie wir wissen sind Ergebnisse an echten Menschen nicht nur unberechenbarer, sondern streuen auch aus unerfindlichen Gründen. Von den ursprünglich 36 Patienten konnten leider nur 27 relevante Ergebnisse liefern. Die Forscher konnten in etwa 3 Gruppen des Therapieansprechens identifizieren. 


Die erste Gruppe (A) mit 9/27 Patienten hatte einen kontinuierlichen PSA Abfall auf <0.05ng/ml. Auch nach Ende der Studie hielt der Hormonentzug den PSA Wert noch eine Zeit in diesem Bereich.Die 8/27 Patienten der zweiten Gruppe (B) hatten einen PSA Abfall, aber nicht in den undetektierbaren Bereich. Auch stieg der PSA Wert in den letzten Zyklen der Studienbehandlung wieder an. Nach Ende der Studie hielt der Hormonentzug den PSA Wert nur kurz auf niedrigem Niveau.Die letzte Gruppe (C) mit 10/27 Patienten hatte diesen PSA Anstieg schon nach dem 7. Zyklus, was die Forscher zum Abbruch zwang. Auch hier stieg der PSA Wert nach dem Ende der Studie relativ schnell wieder an.


Patterns of PSA change following androgen depletion and repletion. Serial PSA values in three patients with recurrence after radical prostatectomy. A, serial declines in PSA peaks and troughs to an undetectable nadir. B, serial declines to nadir that remains detectable. C, transient decline followed by serial elevations in peaks and troughs. Because the elevation occurred by the sixth cycle, this patient was classified as having treatment failure.

*Einschränkungen:
*Auch wenn die Patienten scheinbar alle irgendwie auf die Therapie ansprachen, kann damit nicht gesagt werden, dass sich daraus ein Überlebensvorteil ergibt. Was wäre geschehen, wenn man ihnen statt der Testosteron-Zyklustherapie Abiraterone und/oder Chemo gegeben hätte? Nur randomisierte Vergleichsstudien könnten das aufklären, die es leider noch nicht gibt. Wer sich für eine solche Therapieform entscheidet, sollte das bedenken.

*Aussichten:
*Für eine Subgruppe der kastrationsresistenten Patienten (etwa 1/3), ist dieser Ansatz einen Versuch wert, jedoch nicht für jeden. Leider fehlen klare Kriterien, wer dafür geeignet wäre, und wer eher nicht. Eine weitere Überlegung der Studienärzte ist, dass die Tumorzellen während dieses zyklischen Wachstumsstresses empfindlicher für Kombinationstherapien mit z.B. TKIs wären.

--------------------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* Scher & Kollegen, Rapid Androgen Cycling as Treatment for Patients with Prostate Cancer

----------


## Harald_1933

> Was wäre geschehen, wenn man ihnen statt der Testosteron-Zyklustherapie  Abiraterone und/oder Chemo gegeben hätte? Nur randomisierte  Vergleichsstudien könnten das aufklären, die es leider noch nicht gibt.  Wer sich für eine solche Therapieform entscheidet, sollte das bedenken.


Lieber Andi,

also leider doch noch nicht so optimistisch zu sehen, wie ich mir das im Überschwang so vorgestellt hatte. Bis für mich wieder Aktivität angesagt ist, gibt's vielleicht Neues in der Pipeline.

*"Zu viel Vertrauen ist häufig eine Dummheit, zu viel Misstrauen ist immer ein Unglück"*
(Johann Nepomuk Nestroy)

Gruß Harald

----------


## LowRoad

Der Grund, warum eine Subgruppe der kastrationsresistenten Patienten (etwa 1/3) auf einen Testosteron Hochdosistherapie ansprechen ist unklar.

Da gibt es die Hypothese, dass der überexprimierte Androgenrezeptor (AR) durch diese Hochdosis Testosteron, bildlich gesehen, überfüttert wird, und so seine Aufgabe nicht mehr ordnungsgemäß wahrnehmen kann. Womit zwar ein weiteres Wachstum gestoppt wäre, aber warum es zur Apoptose kommt, erklärt diese Hypothese nicht.

Eine andere Hypothese geht davon aus, dass in späten, kastrationsresistenten Stadien, ein Membran Rezeptor für das Testosteron gebildet wird. Stimulation dieses Rezeptors führt dann zur Apoptose der Krebszelle.

Um diesen Sachverhalt aufzuklären hat sich Isaacs 6 Kollegen daran gemacht, warum die Ergebnisse so zustande kommen[1]. Ich möchte die Forschungsergebnisse hier kurz vorstellen.

Zuerst geht man von der Beobachtung aus, dass unter Hormonentzugstherapie (ADT) es zu einer _"adaptive auto-regulation"_ der ARs kommt, diese sich den veränderten Gegebenheiten anpassen. Der Androgenrezeptor hätte Isaacs zur Folge nicht nur die Aufgabe eine Zellteilung einzuleiten, sondern sie auch zu moderieren. Gerade dieses Moderieren scheint bei hohen Testosteronwerten, und damit verbundenen übermäßigen aktivierten ARs, ins Stocken zu geraten. Es finden zwar gleich viele Zellteilungen statt, egal ob Testosteron unterdrückt oder im Übermaß vorhanden sind, aber bei einem Testosteron Überangebot sterben diese Zellen im verlauf der Teilung ab.

Natürlich kommt es auch bei Testosteron Hochdosistherapie wieder zu einer Anpassung an die Androgenversorgung, womit dieser Ansatz nur kurzfristigen Erfolg hat. Isaacs schlägt folgerichtig vor:




> ...bipolar androgen therapy (BAT) in patient progressing on chronic androgen ablation. BAT involves giving sequential cycles alternating between periods of acute supraphysiologic androgen followed by acute ablation to take advantage of vulnerability produced by adaptive auto-regulation and binding of AR to RC in CRPC cells. BAT therapy is effective in xenografts and based upon positive results has entered clinical testing.


Die Forschergemeinde untersuchte dann sehr intensiv diverse Zelllinien, Androgen sensitive Zellen, aber auch Androgen resistente Zellen. Ergebnisse aus Petrischalen wurden in Xenografts (Mäusen) nachvollzogen. 

Isaacs und Kollegen definieren die Kastrationsresistenz schon bei Versagen des Testosteronentzuges, also einer ADT1 oder HB1. Sie verglichen dann auch den Einsatz eines Antiandrogens (Bicalutamide) mit einer Testosteron Hochdosistherapie, die bei ihnen besser abschnitt! Ein Hinweis, dass die Testosteron-Hochdosistherapie vielleicht doch schon relativ früh eingesetzt werden könnte?

Leider gibt es aber auch Zelllinien, die nicht auf diese Therapie ansprechen, oder sich entsprechend schnell anpassen. Ebenso sind solche Mäuse Studien nie direkt
auf Menschen übertragbar. Wer sich weitergehend informieren will, sollte den Fulltext und die enthaltenen Verweise studieren.

----------------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* John T. Isaacs; Adaptive Auto-Regulation of Androgen Receptor Provides a Paradigm Shifting Rationale for Bipolar Androgen Therapy (BAT) for Castrate Resistant Human Prostate Cancer
*[2]:* Chuu; Androgen Suppresses Proliferation of Castration-Resistant LNCaP 104-R2 Prostate Cancer Cells via Androgen Receptor, Skp2, and c-Myc

----------


## LowRoad

In einer aktuellen Studie über die Nebenwirkungen einer Testosteron Ergänzung bei älteren Männern, veröffentlicht in PLOS-ONE [1], kommen die Autoren zu interessanten Ergebnissen. Untersucht wurde die Häufigkeit eines nicht tödlichen Herzinfarktes innerhalb von 90 Tagen nach Beginn einer Testosteronergänzungs-Therapie.

War das Risiko für einen Herzinfarkt in der Gruppe der jüngeren Männer (<55 Jahre) praktisch identisch, lag es bei Männern älter als 65 Jahre schon bei etwa 2. Bei Männer älter als 75 Jahre vervierfachte sich das Risiko sogar! Diese Kohorten Analyse ist aber nicht vergleichbar mit einer prospektiven Studie!

Nun ist es zwar schön über einen jugendlichen Testosteronwert zu verfügen, aber man müsste ihn halt auch erleben können. Die entsprechende Risikogruppe sollte darüber aufgeklärt werden, und es sollte eine entsprechende Prävention mitlaufen!

------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* William D. Finkle & Kollegen; Increased Risk of Non-Fatal Myocardial Infarction Following Testosterone Therapy Prescription in Men

----------


## LowRoad

Noch eine Studienergänzung von Michael J. Morris und Kollegen aus 2009[1], die als Phase-I Studie ausgelegt war. Untersucht wurden 12 Patienten mit metastasiertem kastrationsrefraktärem Prostatakrebs. Dabei wurden die Patienten in drei Gruppen eingeteilt, die jeweils eine etwas abweichende Behandlung durchliefen:



Das interessante an dieser Studie war, dass nicht nur der PSA Wert als Bewertungskriterium herangezogen wurde, sondern auch auch _"...bone scan, and soft-tissue imaging [FDG-PET Scan] were performed every 8 wk and at study termination..."_ Von den 12 Studienteilnehmern hatten 12 Knochenmetastasen und 3 hatten "soft-tissue disease", was sowohl Lymphknotenbefall als auch Organmetastasen sein könnten. Die erreichten Testosteron Serum Konzentrationen schwankten so zwischen 400 und 800ng/dl, was eigentlich nicht besonders hoch erscheint, sondern noch knapp im Normbereich liegend!

*PSA Response:*
Wie schon zuvor, zeigten etwa 50% der Studienteilnehmer ein PSA Ansprechen von bis zu 50%. Das Ansprechen auf diese Therapie war durch einen initialen Flare und einem mit Schwankungen unterlegten etwas länger andauernden Verlauf gekennzeichnet. Hier die Mitglieder der 3 Studiengruppe mit dauerhafte Testosteronergänzung:



*Objective Responses:*
Die Patienten mit "soft-tissue disease" sprachen bildgebend gar nicht auf die Therapie an. Bei den Patienten mit Knochenmetastasen konnte auch nur in wenigen Fällen ein objektives Ansprechen via Bone-Scan beobachtet werden, obwohl der PSA Wert teilweise zurückging. Dieses Verhalten wurde dann weiter durch studienbegleitende FDG-PET Scans untersucht.




> PET scans were performed to determine whether tumor glucose metabolism might fall despite a rising PSA. We saw no such phenomena. In 4 out of 11 patients with early posttreatment PET scans, PSA declined in the face of worsening PET results. In three patients, the PSA rose as PET scans worsened.


Das klingt schon etwas verunsichernd, und man sollte dies zum Anlass nehmen bei Durchführung einer TRT entsprechende Bildgebung mitlaufen zu lassen, denn der PSA Wert ist in späten Stadien der Kastrationsresistenz wieder mal ein unzuverlässiger Geselle.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* Morris & Kollegen, Phase 1 Trial of High-Dose Exogenous Testosterone in Patients with Castration-Resistant Metastatic Prostate Cancer

----------


## LowRoad

Ich will versuchen das Thema TRT (Testosteron Hochdosis Ergänzung) zur Therapie des Prostatakarzinoms noch etwas weiter zu beleuchten. Diesmal ausgehend von einem Review von Dr. Leibowitz, welches im Sommer-PACCT Newsletter erschienen ist. Hier erklärt Dr. Leibowitz seine Vorgehensweise etwas detaillierter als üblich, und man hat nicht das Gefühl Testosteron für alle wäre schon die ganze Aussage und alleine seligmachend. Ich will versuchen, in einer kleinen Reihe von Beiträgen, den Text auszugsweise zu übersetzen und zu kommentieren. Nun denn:




> CHALLENGING PC TREATMENT BIASES  IS NOTHING SACRED
> 
> Ich konnte erkennen, dass die meisten Männer zunächst einen raschen Anstieg ihres Testosteronspiegel hatten, fast immer aber nach 3-5 Wochen ihre Testosteronspiegel wieder abfällt, trotz weiterhin gleicher Dosis TRT. Seitdem ich weiß, dass ein injizierbares Testosterondepot den Testosteronwert stark schwanken lässt, verwende ich dies nicht mehr.  Ich empfehle Androgel® wegen der einfachen Anwendung, der Zuverlässigkeit und Konsistenz der sich ergebenden Testosteronwerte, welche wir im Verlauf gesehen haben. Wenn es Probleme mit der Erstattung bei ihrer Versicherung gibt, dann lassen wir eine von uns gerne eingesetzte Apotheke dieses herstellen. Wir haben schon alle aktuellen Testosteron-Produkte versucht einzusetzen, und konnten keinen wesentlichen Unterschied beobachten, um unser Ziel, den Testosteronwert auf über 1500 bis 1800ng/dl anzuheben.
> 
> Eine andere bemerkenswerte Beobachtung ist, dass die Männer bei hohem Testosteronwerten zunächst von einem verbesserten Gefühl von Wohlbefinden berichten - sie "fühlen sich besser und  stärker." Aber wenn sich der Testosteronwert auf 4 stellige Werte zubewegte, zeigte sich diese Verbesserung als nur vorübergehend, was für mich überraschend war. Erst nachdem der Testosteronwert den Zielbereich oberhalb von 1500ng/dl erreichte, haben die meisten unserer TRT Patienten abgefangen zu berichten, wie sie dieses Gefühlt wertschätzen, wobei die Verbesserung dieses Gefühls fast immer dauerhaft anhielt. Einige sagten uns, sie fühlte sich wie "Superman" oder als ob sie wieder 30 Jahre alt wären. In seltenen Fällen erzählten uns einige Männer, dass sie nicht in der Lage wären, eine Verbesserung feststellen, und wir rieten ihnen dann dazu die Testosteronergänzung abzubrechen. 
> 
> Ein großer Prozentsatz der Patienten in der TRT Behandlung benötigen den Antiangiogenetischen Cocktail (AAC), um den PSA Wert niedrig zu halten, was wir als sicherer empfinden.
> 
> Wir raten unseren TRT Patienten dazu, ein Doppler-Ultraschall der Prostata alle 6 Monaten durchzuführen, um sicher bewerten zu können, ob es einen Nachweis für eine lokale PCA Progression in der Drüse selbst oder in der Nähe gibt.


*Zwei Anmerkungen:*
Entgegen der oft geäußerten Auffassung, dass man nur Testosteronergänzung geben müsste, erklärt Dr. Leibowitz klar, dass er vielen seiner TRT Patienten den sogenannten Antiangiogenetischen Cocktail (AAC) zusätzlich verabreichen muss. Wieviele es exakt sind, das wäre eine interessante Frage. Die Namensgebung dieses Cocktails ist etwas irreführend, denn es handelt sich hier nicht um irgendwelche Unterdrückung von Gefäßneubildung (Angiogenese), sondern um eine sehr wirksame das Immunsystem modulierende Therapieform mit Leukine und Revlimide. Beides sehr teure Medikamente, mit Therapiekosten von ca. 100.000/Jahr! Ich habe ja schon eine leidensfähige Krankenversicherung, aber dabei würde sie wohl streiken. Und privat könnte ich das auch nicht lange durchhalten.

Der Hinweis auf ein Monitoring mittels TRUS ist dem Ansatz geschuldet, dass man bei ihm ja normalerweise nicht operiert oder bestrahlt wird. Für Patienten mit definitiver Primärtherapie ist solch eine Untersuchung natürlich unnötig. Hier könnte ein regelmäßiger MRI-Scan eine mögliche Progression frühzeitig bildgebend kenntlich machen.




> ...
> Schließlich empfehle ich einen Testosteronwert von im Bereich von  1500-3000ng/dl [Normwerte 300800ng/dl]. Die meiste Zeit, seit etwa 2005, haben wir in der Regel 30 bis 100 Männer unter Testosteron Hochdosistherapie.
> 
> Im Zeitraum von 2005-2009 erschienen dann eine Reihe anderer Veröffentlichungen, welche die Auswirkungen der Verwendung physiologischer Testosteron Ergänzung für Männer untersuchten, die zuvor lokal mit radikaler Prostatektomie oder Strahlentherapie für ihre Prostatakrebserkrankung behandelt worden waren. Man betrachtete sie als geheilt. Allerdings hatten sie Symptome von Hypogonadismus [endokrine Funktionsstörung der Hoden -> niedrige Testosteronwerte]. Die durchgeführten Studien versuchten in der Regel, einen Testosteronspiegel von 300-400ng/dl zu erreichen. Unsere Serie umfasste dagegen Patienten, die mit metastasierten Erkrankungen zu uns kamen; mit PSA Werten bis über 6000ng/ml! Einige hatten bereits metastasierten kastrationsresistenten Prostatakrebs [mCRPC] als sie das erste mal zu uns ins COMG [Compassionate Oncology Medical Group  Praxis von Dr. Leibowitz] kamen. Trotz all dieser extrem ungünstigen prognostischen Faktoren waren die meisten Patienten in der Lage, durch Ansprechen auf unser 3-gliedriges Therapieprotokoll, die Möglichkeit, einer Folgebehandlung mit Hochdosis-TRT wahrzunehmen, welches Testosteronwerte von 1500-3000ng/dl anstrebt.
> 
> Meine Hochdosis TRT mit einem Testosteronwert von etwa 1800ng/dl ist nicht zu vergleichen mit einem Testosteronwert von beispielsweise <20ng/dl, welche PCA-Patienten vorweisen, wenn sie zum ersten Mal die Testosteronentzugstherapie (ADT) unterbrechen. Ein besserer Vergleich wäre es den von uns angestrebten Testosteronwert von ca. 1800ng/dl mit beispielsweise 400-500ng/dl zu vergleichen, was als durchschnittlicher Testosteronwert für Patienten in der Off-Phase einer intermittierenden ADT (iADT) unter Avodart®/Finasteride® Erhaltungstherapie gelten kann. Wäre ein Testosteronwert von 400-500ng/dl besser oder schlechter für den PCA-Patienten als ein Testosteronwert von 1800ng/dl? Das ist noch nie untersucht worden. 
> 
> Bedenken sie, dass je höher der Testosteronwert zum Zeitpunkt der Diagnose einer metastasierenden Prostatakrebserkrankung, umso länger das Überleben. Niedrige Testosteronwerte bei Primärdiagnose von metastasiertem Prostatakrebs ist üblicherweise mit einem kürzeren Überleben assoziiert!


Wenn Dr.Bob seit 2005 etwa 30-100 Patienten unter TRT ständig in Behandlung hat, sollten doch relativ umfangreiche Statistiken darstellbar sein, und nicht nur so ein paar Fallbeispiele. Ich vermisse hier eine exakte Auflistung aller Patienten unter TRT mit ihren Stadien, Vorbehandlungen und Verläufen. Die Fakten Dr.Bob  wo sind die Fakten!

Sicher hat er Recht damit, dass es keine Vergleichsstudie zum Testosteronwert in der iADT Pause gibt. Ist ein Normwert von 400-500ng/dl besser als ein übernormaler Wert von etwa 1800ng/dl, oder eben nicht? Da es noch keine Studien dazu gibt, ist letztendlich Dr.Bobs Ansicht auch erstmal nur eine persönliche Hypothese mit geringer Evidenz, noch lange keine Grundlage so zu verfahren.

Der von Dr.Bob beschriebene Sachverhalt, dass der Testosteronwert von Patienten mit Prostatakrebs bei Primärdiagnose prognostische Bedeutung für den Verlauf der Erkrankung hat, verdient ein paar Kommentare.

García-Cruz E hat in [1] bspw. 137 Patienten untersucht:
_Patients with PCa and lower testosterone levels have poor prognosis factors and higher tumour burden before treatment onset_

Wobei nicht nur der absolute Testosteronwert eine Rolle spielt, sondern besonders der Anteil von freiem Testosteron, welches durch das SHBG (sex hormone-binding globulin) beeinflusst wird, welches wiederum durch den Östrogenwert reguliert erscheint. Hier schließt sich dann der Kreis, dass es als Mann ungünstig erscheint hohe Östrogenwerte zu besitzen.

Phillip M. Pierorazio hat in [2] diesen Sachverhalt ebenfalls untersucht. Ich referiere diese Studie, da er sich die Mühe gemacht hat, eine altersspezifische Subgruppenanalyse durchzuführen. Und sieh da: niedrige Testosteronwerte korrelieren nur bei alten Männern (>70 Jahren) mit aggressiven Erkrankungen, bei jungen Männern gilt dies nicht:

_CONCLUSION: 
Higher levels of serum free testosterone are associated with an increased risk of aggressive prostate cancer among older men.
_
Auch hier wieder der Hinweis, dass es sich bei jungen Männern mit Prostatakrebs doch um eine sehr unterschiedliche Erkrankung im Vergleich zu alten Männern handelt, wobei die jungen Männer meist schlechter abschneiden, da sie oft untertherapiert werden. Die alten Männer dagegen oft eine Übertherapie angeboten bekommen. Wann wird man endlich erkennen, dass Prostatakrebs nicht EINE Erkrankung ist, sondern man individuell behandeln muss?

Ein weiteres, sehr beachtliches Review von Karanika und Kollegen [3] vom MD Anderson Cancer Center beleuchtet den DNA damage response (DDR) beim Prostatakrebs, seine Grundlagen, Auswirkungen und die therapeutischen Möglichkeiten. Spezielle Gene beeinflussen den DDR, wie das BRCA1/2 und das P53, und liegen oft in mutierter Form vor. Dies wiederum aktiviert onkogene Signale z.B. über Akt und c-Myc, die zur genetischen Instabilität beitragen. Karanika berichtet weiter, dass aktuelle Studien gezeigt haben, dass auch der Androgenrezeptor (AR) ein kritischer Modulator des DNA damage responses ist. Schon bei der Entwicklung von Prostatakrebs scheint der Androgenrezeptor bzw. der Testosteronwert eine Rolle zu spielen:

_in vitro model of prostate cell inflammation, exposure of androgen-sensitive prostate cancer cells to inflammatory cytokines leads to loss of AR and downregulation of p53 signaling. Interestingly, the administration of androgens restored p53/p21 function, inhibiting uncontrolled tumor growth related to DNA damage and genomic instability 
_
Könnte das auch eine Grundlage für die Behandlung mit Testosteron in späten Stadien sein? Vielleicht, aber es muss doch noch andere Mechanismen geben. Trotzdem sind die therapeutischen Optionen die Karanika und Kollegen skizzieren ein spannender Ansatz. Wer sich für den Zellzyklus interessiert, für den ist das Lesen des Reviews ein MUSS!

To be continued
---------------------------------------------------------------------
[1]: García-Cruz E; Low testosterone levels are related to poor prognosis factors in men with prostate cancer prior to treatment. *BJU* Int. Dec 2012
[2]: Phillip M. Pierorazio; Serum testosterone is associated with aggressive prostate cancer in older men: results from the Baltimore Longitudinal Study of Aging. *BJU* Int. Mar 2011
[3]: Karanika und Kollegen; DNA damage response and prostate cancer: defects, regulation and therapeutic implications. *Oncogene*, August 2014, Page 1-8

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> *Lieber Christian,
> *dieser Thread soll helfen, den Kollegen, die nach tiefergehenden Erkenntnissen suchen, eine Grundlage zu bieten. Du hast dich ja von solchen profanen Taten losgesagt, also lass uns hier doch bitte in aller Naivität weiter forschen, thank's alot!


So sehe ich das auch......!

Gruß Helmut

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo LowRoad,




> Auch hier wieder der Hinweis, dass es sich bei jungen Männern mit Prostatakrebs doch um eine sehr unterschiedliche Erkrankung im Vergleich zu alten Männern handelt, wobei die jungen Männer meist schlechter abschneiden, da sie oft untertherapiert werden. Die alten Männer dagegen oft eine Übertherapie angeboten bekommen. Wann wird man endlich erkennen, dass Prostatakrebs nicht EINE Erkrankung ist, sondern man individuell behandeln muss?


...das ist gut zu lesen. Und erneut danke ich dir für deine hervorragende Arbeit.

Winfried

----------


## tomblr

> Wann wird man endlich erkennen, dass Prostatakrebs nicht EINE Erkrankung ist, sondern man individuell behandeln muss?


Dies gilt nicht nur für Prostatakrebs.... so sehr auch ich mir hier ein Umdenken wünsche würde, ich fürchte es wird nie eintreffen. Das Ganze würde eine Abkehr von der "industriellen", standartisierten, Evidenz geprägten Medizin bedeuten....  

Tom

----------


## LowRoad

> Mein unmittelbares Ziel ist es nun zu erklären, wie unsere Patienten sich für einen Hochdosis-TRT qualifizieren können, selbst wenn sie eine sehr weit fortgeschrittene metastasierte Erkrankung haben, wenn wir sie das erste Mal in unserer Praxis zur Beratung sehen. Zuerst müssen wir ihren gesamten Körper erfolgreich von Prostata-Krebszellen entlasten. Dies erfordert die Anwendung von "Dr. Bobs 3-gliedrigem Therapiekonzept für die Behandlung und Kontrolle von Prostatakrebs". Bitte beachten sie dazu meine Veröffentlichungen und die DVDs zu den entsprechenden Details, vor allem in Bezug auf den Einsatz von FIRMAGON® (LHRH-Antagonist),im Gegensatz zu Lupron®, Zoladex®, Eligard® oder einen der anderen LHRH-Agonisten. Wir verwenden pro Tag eine Kapsel von den beiden 5-alpha-Reduktase-Inhibitoren [5ARIs] Avodart® (Dutasteride) und Proscar® (Finasteride), sowie einen dritten alternativen Hormonblocker; meinen antiangiogenen Cocktail (AAC), deren Hauptbestandteile Thalidomide und/oder Revlimide® sowie Leukine® sind


Interessant, dass Dr. Bob zwischenzeitlich die Bedeutung von Avodart® (Dutasteride) als wirksames 5ARI erkannt hat, wurde das doch bisher immer abgelehnt! 




> Die letzte Option [des 3-gliedrigen Therapiekonzeptes] besteht aus 15 Dosen wöchentlich verabreichter, niedrig dosierter Therapie mit Taxotere ®,Emcyt® und Carboplatin (T/E/C)  ja, das ist eine Form von Chemotherapie[7], mit dem Unterschied [zur standard Chemotherapie], dass die Verabreichung, seit mehr als 15 Jahren, wöchentlich, immer am gleichen Tag der Woche stattfindet. Sie würden z.B. T/E/C an 3 Dienstagen in Folge erhalten, um dann am 4. Dienstag auszusetzen. Dann wieder 3 Dienstage in Folge Insgesamt 15 Infusionen innerhalb von etwa 4½ Monaten.
> 
> Dabei fühlen sie sich am Tag der Behandlung nicht krank, und die meisten unserer Patienten können wieder selbst nach Hause fahren. Wenn sie von Los Angeles weit entfernt wohnen, bekommen sie bei uns die erste Infusion, und ihr Hausarzt übernimmt dann die nächsten 2 Behandlungen bei Ihnen. Die folgende Woche wird keine Therapie durchgeführt. Wir erstellen alle Aufträge und überwachen jedes Detail ihres Protokolls und ihrer Behandlung, so dass es keine Überraschung geben sollte. 
> 
> Wenn sie noch nie zuvor eine ADT durchgeführt haben, wird ihre Behandlung auf 13 Monate ausgelegt. Wenn Sie zuvor schon einen Zyklus ADT erhalten hatten, begrenzen wir die Behandlung (fast immer) auf 9 Monate. 
> 
> Nachdem die ADT beendet wurde und, vorausgesetzt bildgebende Nachuntersuchung und die Labortests bei ihnen bestätigen, dass sie gut auf die Therapie angesprochen haben, sich in Remission befinden, dann diskutieren wir die Risiken, Chancen und die verschiedenen Behandlungsmöglichkeiten, welche sie jetzt hätten. Dies schließt, wenn sie unsere Kriterien erfüllen, die Möglichkeit der Hochdosis Testosteronergänzung (TRT) ein, aber es bleibt ihre Entscheidung. Sie werden nicht gezwungen eine TRT zu starten. Wenn sie die TRT starten, können sie sich jederzeit entscheiden diese auch wieder zu beenden  aber bitte rufen Sie uns an, wenn sie sich dazu entscheiden, es zu beenden, und bitte die TRT nicht zyklisch durchführen, da wir Bedenken haben, dass kurze Zyklen von TRT möglicherweise die Entwicklung eines kastrationsresistenten Stadiums begünstigen könnte.


Dr.Bob verwendet, abweichend von allen anderen Onkologen, Docetaxel (Taxotere®) nicht als Monotherapie, sondern ergänzt es mit Carboplatin und Emcyt (in DE: Estracyt), also ein Platinderivat und einer Östadiol/Stickstoff-Lost Verbindung. Beides sind alkylierende Substanzen[7], bilden also DNA Quervernetzungen, im Gegensatz zu Docetaxel, welches als Spindelgift die Mitose behindert. Beide Funktionen könnten sich ergänzen, haben aber auch größere Nebenwirkungen, als eine Monotherapie mit Docetaxel. Platinderivate werden üblicherweise bei Prostatakrebs erst bei Auftreten von neuroendokrinen Entwicklungen(CGA↑, NSE↑, CEA↑,), oder vorhandenen Organmetastasen eingesetzt. Diese Kombination Upfront, also schon bei Erstbehandlung mit einer Chemotherapie einzusetzen, erscheint mir doch relativ aggressiv. Die Frage wäre nun, ob das Leibowitz Protokoll auch mit Docetaxel Monotherapie durchführbar wäre, wenn sich dabei eine komplette Remission, d.h. PSA ≤0.01ng/ml und unauffällige Bildgebung, ergeben sollte? Die Studienlage für Docetaxel Kombinationstherapien ist bisher äußerst ernüchternd. Weiterhin könnte der frühzeitige Einsatz von alkylierenden Substanzen kontraproduktiv sein, schreibt doch z.B. Karanika und Kollegen in [3]:

_ It should also be noted that introducing DDR-targeted agents into clinical management of heterogeneous diseases, such as metastatic castration-resistant prostate carcinoma, is not without potential consequences, as evidenced by the emergence of de novo neoplasias following exposure to DNA-damaging agents_

Wahrscheinlich nicht das primäre Problem, wenn man noch ca. 3 Jahre Lebenserwartung hat, aber bei 16+ Jahren?

Dr.Bob stellt dann noch einige Patientenverläufe vor, die ich nicht alle wiederholen will. Wer Interesse an diesen Daten hat, möchte bitte den PAACT Newsletter selbst lesen. Einen Verlauf will ich noch darstellen, da er ein weiteres erwähnenswertes Detail enthält:




> C.F.
> Im Juli 2002, im Alter von 58 Jahren wurde wegen eines PSA Wertes von 4,87ng/ml eine 12-Stanzen Biopsie durchgeführt. In 5 Stanzen befanden sich Tumorzellen, Gleason 3+4=7. Er entschied sich erstmal für eine abwartende Therapie:
> 
> *Date    PSA*
> Jan-04      PSA: 5.78ng/ml
> Feb-05     PSA: 6.6 ng/ml
> Jan-06      PSA: 7.71 ng/ml
> Mrz-07      PSA: 12.7 ng/ml
> 
> ...


10 Monate nach Beendigung der ersten Phase des Protokolls (ADT+Chemo) initiierte Dr.Bob bei einem PSA von 0.04ng/ml eine Testosteron-Hochdosistherapie. Der PSA Wert steigt rasant an, und schon 4 Monate später muß Dr.Bob eine Östrogenergänzung vornehmen.

Dies ist nun doch ein sehr spannender Ansatz! Östrogenergänzung, hier mittels 1mg Ethinylestradiol/Tag, während das Testosteron im Hochdosisbereich, also >1500ng/dl bleibt. Der PSA Wert fällt ab, und EE kann auch wieder ausgesetzt werden.

Dr.Bob, der wahrlich nicht unter Minderwertigkeitskomplexen leidet, spricht hier von 90% Ansprechrate, Belege fehlen. Mir erscheint dies etwas übertrieben, aber das Patienten gut auf eine Östrogentherapie ansprechen können, und diese nicht nur durch das Absenken des Testosteronwertes vermittelt wird, ist mir schon lange klar. Leider lehnen unsere Ärzte Östrogene als Therapieform als überholt ab, so dass es nicht immer einfach ist eine derart billige und wirksame Therapieform angeboten zu bekommen. 

Leider sprechen auch nicht alle Patienten auf diese Östrogentherapie an.So beschreibt es auch Dr.Bob. Er nennt eine Ansprechrate von 90%, ich sehe die Ansprechrate auf Östrogene etwa im Bereich von 50%, aber immerhin. Izumi&Kollegen gibt in [6] eine Ansprechrate (PSA >50%) von 70% an. ACHTUNG: Prolaktinwerte beobachten!

Eine weitere offene Frage ist, ob das von Dr.Bob eingesetzte Ethinylestradiol (EE) wirksamer als z.B. Estradiol (E2) Patches ist. Es gibt Hinweise dazu, die aber über Zellkulturstudien noch nicht hinausgekommen sind. Der Verlauf des referierten Patienten scheint das auch nahezulegen, aber es ist halt erstmal nur ein Einzelfall, der nicht vorschnell verallgemeinert werden darf. Patches haben klare Vorteile im Nebenwirkungsprofil, weshalb ich das präferieren würde. Aber 6 Patches ständig auf dem Körper zu tragen ist auch kein Spaß. Interessant wäre es auch, ob EE, oder DES, nach Versagen der Patches noch Wirksamkeit zeigen würde, bzw. umgekehrt? Ich selbst bin recht angetan von meinem sogenannten ESTRA/DEX Ansatz, also ESTRAdiol+DEXamethason (ultra-low-dose, und nicht zu verwechseln mit Estrodex  :L&auml;cheln:  )  aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Wenn die zyklische Therapie mit Ethinylestradiol unter Testosteronhochdosis nicht mehr wirkt, setzt Dr.Bob den Patienten wieder auf Start, d.h. ADT+Chemo um eine vollständige Remission zu erwirken.

Dr.Bob beschreibt, dass ein zyklisches Vorgehen bei Hochdosis-Testosteron gefährlich sei, da sich ein kastrationsunabhängiger Krebs entwickeln könnte. Auch hierfür fehlen Belegen, und gerade zur zyklischen Testosterongabe- Entzugstherapie gibt es ja relativ solide Studien (siehe Beiträge weiter oben). Also, da ist doch noch relativ viel Evidenzlevel-4 vorhanden. Außerdem befinden sich viele Patienten im TRT Protokoll sowieso schon in einem kastrationsresistenten Stadium!?


Ein anderer alternativer Ansatz mit Testosteronergänzung wird von Ed Friedman beschrieben:* The New Testosterone Treatment: How You and Your Doctor Can Fight Breast Cancer, Prostate Cancer, and Alzheimers*. Kleiner gehts bei ihm nicht, was schon etwas befremdlich wirkt, denn: ___If_ it sounds _too good to be true_, it probably  Er will, im Gegensatz zu Dr.Bob zwar auch Testosteron einsetzten, allerdings die Umwandlung von Testosteron(T) in Estradiol(E2) durch Einsatz eines Aromatasehemmers(AI) niedrig halten. Weiterhin lässt er das Dihydrotestosteron (DHT) zyklisch ansteigen, und unterdrückt es dann, mittels eines 5ARIs, wieder. Wir hatten Im Forum schon mal über seinen Ansatz diskutiert[5]. Beide Protokolle, d.h. der von Dr.Bob bzw. der von Ed Friedman widersprechen sich und schließen sich somit aus. Dr. Leibowitz sieht Friedmanns Ansatz eher kritisch.

Wenn überhaupt, wer hat denn nun Recht bzw. was ist erfolgversprechender? 


*Separating truth from wishful thinking:*
Eine Therapie Testosteronergänzungstherapie (TRT) zu nennen, die aus ADT+ Docetaxel, Emcyt®, Carboplatin, Dutasterid, Finasterid, Testosteron, Leukine, Revlimide, Ethinylestradiol,usw. usw. besteht, ist etwas irreführend. Trotzdem, wenn ich die finanziellen Mittel dazu hätte, würde ich das Leibowitz TRT Protokoll doch etwas genauer betrachten, da es plausibel klingt und es offensichtlich schon relativ viel Erfahrungen gibt, die nicht so schlecht aussehen. Ob man Teile davon isoliert betrachtet auch erfolgreich einsetzen könnte???

Im Gegensatz dazu wären die Ideen von Ed. Friedmann, der noch nie echte Patienten behandelt hat, keine Option für mich. Alleine schon die Ablehnung von Östrogen erschließt sich mir nicht, da die Studienlage dazu sehr robust erscheint.

Wäre der Leibowitz Ansatz dann doch eine Alternative zur Operation oder Strahlentherapie? *Niemals*! Leibowitz muss mit viel Aufwand Probleme versuchen unter Kontrolle zu bekommen, die nach definitiver Primärtherapie vielleicht nie aufgetreten wären.

 -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*[4]:* Russell & Kingsley; Human Prostate Cancer Cell Lines
*[5]:* LowRoad; Testosteron - Östrogen - PCA 
*[6]:* Izumi K; Ethinylestradiol improves prostate-specific antigen levels in pretreated castration-resistant prostate cancer patients
*[7]:* *Einteilung der Zytostatika*
* [8]:* SHUYUAN YEH; *From estrogen to androgen receptor: A new pathway for sex hormones in prostate;* _Proc. Natl. Acad. Sci. USA_ Vol. 95, pp. 55275532, May 1998

----------


## LowRoad

Eine kleine Ergänzung zum Thema Testosteron-Hochdosistherapie. Diesmal durch eine kleine Studie von Schweizer, Carducci, Eisenberger, Denmeade und Kollegen. Veröffentlicht im Jan. 2015 in "Science Translational Medicine". 

Was ist nun anders an dieser Studie als bei den schon zuvor durchgeführten Versuchen? Es wird versucht den Wirkungsmechanismus, den ein übernatürlicher Testosteronwert auf die Zellproliferation ausübt wissenschaftlich zu ergründen, um die skizzierte Hypothese zu testen.

Anders als bisher geht man hier nicht von irgendwelchen Membranrezeptoren o.ä. aus, sondern untersucht die Wirkung des Androgenrezeptors während der Zellteilung. Dabei meinen die Forscher eine Wirkung des Rezeptors auf die Abwicklung (uncoiling) der DNA mittels der Topoisomerase Enzyme TOP1 und TOP2. Dabei werden Doppelstrangbrüche (DSB) induziert, um die DNA dann wieder gerichtet zusammenzubauen. Stört man diesen Prozess, speziell den Zusammenbau kann die DNA nicht weiter in Teilung gehen (Replication Stress), und wird typischerweise in die Apoptose geschickt.




> Hormone-induced DSBs are likely generated by TOP2B, a class 2 topoisomerase that has been shown to induce DSBs to relieve topological constraints (37). An additive effect on DSBs occurs when androgen stimulation is combined with the topoisomerase 2 poison etoposide (Fig. 1C), which covalently traps catalytically active TOP2 on DNA, resulting in stabilization of DSBs.


Eine weitere Beobachtung der Forscher ist, dass der Androgenrezeptor während der eigentlichen Zellteilung (Mitose) herunter- und dann sofort wieder hochgefahren wird:




> Evaluation of AR levels during cell cycle progression of castration-resistant LNCaP cells growing in a castrate host documented that AR is degraded via the proteasome during mitosis and rapidly resynthesized in early G1 (34)


Auch dieser Prozess kann durch übernormale Testosteronlevel gestört werden, womit man dann wiederum Apoptose ermöglichen will. 

Im weiteren Verlauf des Reviews wird dann noch genauer auf diese Hypothesen eingegangen. Ich möchte das hier aber nicht weiter ausführen, wer will schaut sich das Review bitte selbst einmal an.

Der Wachstumshemmende Effekt ist jedoch abhängig von zellulären Gegebenheiten (R1881 ist ein spezielles synthetisches Androgen):



Reagiert die Feld-Wald-und-Wiesezelllinie LNCaP noch sehr gut auf die T+E Therapie, so lässt der Effekt bei VCaP Zellen (Knochenmetastase) nach, und existiert bei LAPC4 (aus Lymphknoten gewonnen) praktisch gar nicht mehr. Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass Knochenmetastasen empfänglich und Lymphknotenmetastasen unempfänglich für diese Therapieform wären! Dies ist nur ein Beispiel!

*Die Studie:*
Die eingeschlossenen Patienten erhielten in einem 28 Tage Zyklus eine Testosteronspritze, die den Testosteronlevel kurzfristig über 1500ng/dl ansteigen lies. Während der ersten 14 Tage wurde mit 100mg Etoposide (oral) ergänzt. Konnte zumindest ein Abflachen des PSA Anstiegs nach drei Zyklen ermittelt werden, konnte die Behandlung fortgesetzt werden. Dies war bei 7 von 16 Männern möglich. Der Radiographic-Response (RECIST) korrelierte dabei mit dem PSA Ansprechen. Somit kann der PSA Abfall wohl als Surrogat Marker akzeptiert werden (Table 1). Die Therapieansprecher bekamen dann noch weitere drei Zyklen Testosterontherapie, allerdings ohne Etoposide Ergänzung. Folgende uns wohl bekannten PSA Ansprechkurven konnten nachgewiesen werden:



Nach dem Ende der Studie konnte bei 3 Teilnehmern ein Wiederansprechen auf die zuvor wegen Resistenz abgebrochenen ADT beobachtet werden. 

*Einschränkungen:*
Die Wirkung der Zweitlinien ADT Medikamente wie Abiraterone und/oder Enzalutamide nach Abschluss der Studie, würde natürlich deutlicher sichtbar sein, wenn die Patienten diese auch schon zuvor erhalten hätten. Dies war aber praktisch nicht der Fall. 
Weiterhin ist noch unklar, ob ein PSA bzw. RECIST Ansprechen auch lebenszeitverlängernde Effekte besitzt.
Einschränkend noch der Hinweis, dass diese Vorgehensweise nur bei asymptomatischen Patienten zulässig ist, da beispielsweise schmerzhafte Knochenmetastasen durch die Testosterongabe derart wachsen können, dass eine stationäre Behandlung notwendig wird.

*Fazit:*
50% Ansprechrate isind in diesem Setting nicht schlecht, und der mögliche Effekt auf die AR-V7 Splice-Variants eine sehr spannende Geschichte. 
Zwei größere Studien werden das weiter aufklären.

------------------------------------------------------------------- 
*[1]:* M.Scott, What is bipolar androgen deprivation therapy?
*[2]:* Joel, On the Horizon  Bipolar Androgen Therapy

_Emancipate yourself from mental slavery,
None but ourselves can free our minds.
Have no fear for atomic energy,
'Cause none of them can stop the time._

(Marley, Redemption Song)

----------


## LowRoad

Ein erhoffter Effekt einer abwechselnden Anwendung von Testosteron bzw. Testosteron unterdrückenden Medikamenten ist die Resistenzbildung der Krebszellen einer allgemeinen Testosteronunterdrückung (ADT) vorzubeugen, oder zumindest diese zu verzögern.

Dieser Effekt ist in der Präsentation von *Micheal T. Schweizer* ja auch beschrieben worden.



Die Forscher berichten, dass 12 von 13 Patienten in der Studie einen PSA Abfall nach dem Ende der BAT Sequenz hatten. Besonders ausgeprägt war das PSA Ansprechen verständlicherweise, wenn im Anschluss Zweitlinien Medikamente wie Abiraterone (Zytiga®) oder Enzalutamide (Xtandi®) gegeben wurden. Die Forscher meinen dabei auch einen resensitization effect erkannt zu haben, auch wenn zuvor ein Zweitlinien Medikament eingesetzt wurde.

Das führt uns zu der Frage der Resistenzmechanismen unter ADT. Eine immer mal wieder besprochenen Thematik, die durch ein Bericht von Thelen, Gschwend, Wolff und Miller[2] ein Update aus der Perspektive der Zweitlinien Medikamente erfährt. Ausgangspunkt ist dabei die uns allen bekannte Tatsache, dass:




> Prostatakarzinomzellen entwickeln im Therapieverlauf verschiedene Escapemechanismen, um trotz des veränderten Mileus zu proliferieren und damit wachsen zu können. Dies führt im Weiteren regelmäßig zu einem Therapieversagen mit der Notwendigkeit eines Therapiewechsels


Der wesentliche therapeutische Angriffspunkt bei den PCA Zellen ist und bleibt die Androgenrezeptor-Signalkaskade. Bekanntlich bindet der Androgenrezeptor (AR) an Testosteron oder noch besser an 5-alpha-Dihydrotestosteron, was zu einer Dissoziation der anhaftenden Hitzeschockproteine und zur Homodimerisierung führt. Erst dieser Komplex vermag an die DNA zu binden und die entsprechenden Transkriptionen auszulösen. Zwar gibt es, speziell in sehr späten Stadien, auch Progression völlig ohne Mitwirkung der Androgenrezeptor-Signalkaskade, aber sie sind selten. Eher wird diese Signalkaskade derart beeinflusst, dass sie sich einer Verringerung des Testosteronspiegels bzw. der Blockierung der Ligandenbindungsdomäne am AR durch ein Antiandrogen, wie bei der ADT durchgeführt, widersetzen kann.

Je nachdem welche Art der ADT durchgeführt wird, also Testosteronunterdrückung oder Blockierung der Ligandenbindungsdomäne kommt es üblicherweise zu unterschiedlichen Escapemechanismen. Hierbei lassen sich die zentralen Resistenzmechanismen, die die Androgenrezeptor-Signalkaskade betreffen, allgemein entweder dem Androgenrezeptor selbst (inkl. der Regulation der für seine Aktivität notwendigen Cofaktoren) oder aber der Ligandensynthese zuordnen. 

Der bekannteste Effekt ist die AR-Überexpression. In [1] wurde berichtet, dass in kastrationsresistenten Stadien sich der AR in einer bis zu 90 fachen Überexpression darstellt. Unter dem Selektionsdruck einer Androgendeprivation oder auch einer Androgenrezeptor-Blockade ist zudem der Androgenrezeptor selbst anfällig für Mutationen Damit könnten dann auch andere Steroidhormone, wie Östrogen, Progesteron oder Kortikoide an den mutierten AR binden. Dieser Effekt ist aber mit etwa 10% relativ selten, im Vergleich zur Überexpression des AR, der schon de novo auftreten kann.

Interessanterweise kann die Beendigung des Selektionsdruckes durch die Androgendeprivation oder auch durch eine Androgenrezeptor-Blockade die Escapemechanismen zumindest teilweise zurückführen. _"Eine mögliche Erklärung für die Reversibilität dieser Deregulation könnte die Tatsache sein, dass sowohl den AR-Varianten als auch den Überexpressionen der AR bzw. der Androgen-produzierenden Enzyme Veränderungen auf Proteinebene zugrunde liegen und diese  soweit bekannt  keine somatische Mutationen bedingen, sondern einer rückgekoppelten Regulationen unterliegen"_ Diese Hypothese ist Grundlage der Überlegung, dass es zwei unterschiedliche Arten der Escapemechanismen geben könnte, die, die regulatorisch, also rückführbar sind, und solche, die mutationsgesteuert, nicht reversibel sind.

Die Forscher versuchen nun zu engründen, welche der eingesetzten Therapien bei der ADT welche Escapemechanismen induzieren: _"Welche Resistenzmechanismen auftreten, scheint maßgeblich von dem gewählten Therapeutikum abzuhängen"_ Die Forscher meinen dabei zu erkennen, dass speziell Antiandrogene (wie Flutamide, Bicalutamide oder Enzalutamide) irreversible Mutationen herausselektieren, und es deshalb sinnvoll sein könnte, die medikamentöse Testosteronunterdrückung erst vollständig auszuschöpfen, bevor auf andere Wirkansätze gewechselt wird. Im Klartext bedeutet dass, dass auf Antiandrogene erst nach Versagen der Testosteronunterdrückung, einschließlich der Zweitlinienmedikamente (beispielsweise Abiraterone) gewechselt werden sollte.

Dann beschreiben die Forscher eine weitere Beobachtung nach Unterbrechung der Abiraterone Therapie wegen Progression. Abhängig von der Vorbehandlung tritt bei einigen Patienten ein "Abiraterone Withdrawal Syndrome (AWS)" auf, wie etwa in [3] beschrieben:



Die Autoren schlussfolgern, dass ein Abirateronacetat-Withdrawal eine mögliche Therapieoption für eine kontrollierte Patientenkohorte mit asymptomatischem und langsam progredientem mCRPC sein könnte. _"Ursache für den beobachteten Abirateronacetat-Withdrawal mag die von Schweizer et al. beschriebene Proliferationsinhibition von kastrationsresistenten Prostatakarzinom-Zellen durch eine plötzliche Testosteron-Exposition sein"_ Verwendet man beispielsweise Abiraterone zur Testosteronunterdrückung könnte das eine sehr wirksame Absenkung des innertumoralen Testosteronspiegels bewirken, und eine sehr ausgeprägte bipolare Testosteron Unterdrückung/Stimulation ermöglichen, was uns wieder zum eigentlichen Thema, der bipolaren Therapie, führt. Aktuell läuft eine Phase-II Studie (*NCT02090114*) dazu am Johns Hopkins. 

Die Forscher schließen dann mit dem Fazit:

_"Die Daten von Bournaksy et al. zur Fallserie der 11 Patienten, die intermittierend mit Abirateronacetat behandelt wurden, zeigen erste positive Ergebnisse eines alt bekannten Therapieprinzipes der intermittierenden Androgendeprivation mit einer neuen modernen Substanz. Es wäre wünschenswert, diesen hoffnungsvollen Ansatz in einer größeren, prospektiven, kontrollierten Studie zu validieren."
_
Vielleicht erhält die intermittierende ADT durch diese Therapiemethode einen Schub, das wäre ein wünschenswertes Ergebnis. Wer sich jetzt schon eigenverantwortlich, ohne Begleitung durch Studienärzte, in eine solche Therapie begibt sollte unbedingt die Voraussetzung beachten! Es geht hier um kastrationsresistente asymptomatische Erkrankungen! Treten beispielsweise bereits Knochenschmerzen auf, wird das bös in die Hose gehen, denn eine Testosteronergänzung kann unmittelbar zu einer sehr starken Erhöhung des Schmerzpegels führen, welche einer stationären Behandlung bedarf! Trotzdem, ein interessanter Sachverhalt.

Die Frage die sich aus diesen Forschungsdaten stellt ist, ob man Antiandrogene wie Bicalutamide oder Enzalutamide in der Primärsituation eher meiden sollte um einer nicht reversiblen Mutation des Androgenrezeptors eventuell Vorschub zu leisten? Ich kann dies momentan auch nicht beantworten. Die Studiendaten zur kombinierten ADT (ADT2), also ein GnRH-Analogon + einem Antiandrogen, sind eigentlich recht robust, wurden allerdings alle vor dem Erscheinen von Abiraterone und Enzalutamide gemacht. Auch war die Idee einer Hochdosis Testosteronzufuhr bei Männern mit Prostatakrebs in der Vergangenheit ein absolutes No-Go!

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* Michael T. Schweizer; Effect of bipolar androgen therapy for asymptomatic men with castration-resistant prostate cancer: Results from a pilot clinical study
*[2]:* Thelen, Gschwend, Wolff und Miller; Resistenzmechanismen unter antihormoneller Therapie des fortgeschrittenen Prostatakarzinoms
*[3]:* J. Alfred Witjes; A Case of Abiraterone Acetate Withdrawal

----------


## eca_ch

> Die Forscher meinen dabei zu erkennen, dass speziell Antiandrogene (wie Flutamide, Bicalutamide oder Enzalutamide) irreversible Mutationen herausselektieren, und es deshalb sinnvoll sein könnte, die medikamentöse Testosteronunterdrückung erst vollständig auszuschöpfen, bevor auf andere Wirkansätze gewechselt wird. Im Klartext bedeutet dass, dass auf Antiandrogene erst nach Versagen der Testosteronunterdrückung, einschließlich der Zweitlinienmedikamente (beispielsweise Abiraterone) gewechselt werden sollte.
> [...]
> Die Frage die sich aus diesen Forschungsdaten stellt ist, ob man Antiandrogene wie Bicalutamide oder Enzalutamide in der Primärsituation eher meiden sollte um einer nicht reversiblen Mutation des Androgenrezeptors eventuell Vorschub zu leisten? Ich kann dies momentan auch nicht beantworten. Die Studiendaten zur kombinierten ADT (ADT2), also ein GnRH-Analogon + einem Antiandrogen, sind eigentlich recht robust, wurden allerdings alle vor dem Erscheinen von Abiraterone und Enzalutamide gemacht. Auch war die Idee einer Hochdosis Testosteronzufuhr bei Männern mit Prostatakrebs in der Vergangenheit ein absolutes No-Go!


Lieber Lowroad,
Du bist echt Mr. Abstrakt! 20 Minuten mit einem Text von Dir sind produktiver als 3 Stunden Internetrecherche :L&auml;cheln:  Danke.

Ich finde es aber immer wieder beeindruckend, was fuer Paradigmenwechsel sich in so kleinen Nebensaetzen verbergen koennen. Wenn ich Dich naemlich richtig verstehe, hiesse das auch keine "dreifache Hormonblockade" vor Abiraterone, was ja doch ein sehr anerkanntes Therapiekonzept ist.

Schliesslich noch die lapidar formulierte Frage: Was ist mit den Mutationen, die bereits in der "Stammpopulation" vorhanden sind? Leider hatte ich noch keine Zeit das Paper zu lesen, aber es toent so, als ob davon ausgegangen wuerde, dass die Mutationen erst im Laufe der Therapie passierten. Ich meine aber mal gehoert zu haben, dass es sich bei den resistenten Zellen auch um bereits im Stamm resistente Zellen handeln koennte, die durch das Absterben der sensitiven Zellen Ueberhand nehmen und das Geschehen beeinflussen.
(Aber dazu* gibt es bestimmt Arbeiten.)
*dazu: Untersuchungen der Tumorzellpopulationen
Eva

----------


## uwes2403

> Ich meine aber mal gehoert zu haben, dass es sich bei den resistenten Zellen auch um bereits im Stamm resistente Zellen handeln koennte, die durch das Absterben der sensitiven Zellen Ueberhand nehmen und das Geschehen beeinflussen.
> 
> Eva


Ob es so ist oder ob die Zellen erst unter HT resistent werden (oder ob es - was ich für wahrscheinlich halte - sowohl als auch gibt) dazu habe ich auch noch keine eindeutigen Aussagen gefunden - wie wollte man das auch evaluieren ? Müsste man dazu nicht die Zellen bei einem erkrankten entnehmen (wenn man sie denn findet) ?

Deiner Aussage zu Low Roads Zusammenfassungen ist nichts hinzuzufügen :-)

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ich meine aber mal gehoert zu haben, dass es sich bei den resistenten Zellen auch um bereits im Stamm resistente Zellen handeln koennte, die durch das Absterben der sensitiven Zellen Ueberhand nehmen und das Geschehen beeinflussen.


Liebe Eva,
es wird so sein, dass mit längerer Dauer und mehr Krebszellen auch die Mutationen mehr werden,
die Zellpopulation also vielfältiger. Zellen mit voller Therapieresistenz könnte man sich vorstellen,
die irrelevant sind, weil sie sich nur langsam teilen, sprich lange Verdoppelungsfristen (VZ) haben.
Oder Zellen, die sich mit kurzer VZ teilen, aber schon vor der ersten Hormontherapie kapitulieren.
Auch nicht so gefährlich, solche hatte ich im Abdomen zuhauf.
Verbinden sich aber Therapieresistenz und kurze VZ, wächst dieser Stamm rasch zur 
lebensbedrohenden Metastase heran und streut vielleicht gar selbst weitere Filiae.
Dem ist dann vollkommen 'wurscht', welche Therapien um ihn herum welche Zellen töten.
Bald dominiert er das Geschehen und bringt den Betroffenen unweigerlich zu Tode. Sofern
dieser besonders wütende Stamm nicht lokal zerstört werden kann, wie mir das im letzten Jahr
gelungen zu sein scheint (siehe [1], Steilheit der PSA-Kurve vor und nach Bestrahlung), oder er
gegen eine weitere systemische Therapie nicht ankommt. 
Aber derzeit schlage ich mich schon mit der nächsten Therapieresistenz rum, 
nach (nur?) drei  Monaten 'erfolgreicher' Hormontherapie der dritten Art (VT464).
Nun also Chemo? oder PSMA-Radiorezeptorligandentherapie? oder doch wieder lokal, 
diesmal gar mit MRT-gesteuerter Kryotherapie?

Egal, ein Arzt in Heidelberg gab mir die Faustregel, wonach jede neue Therapie noch
kürzer wirke, als die vorhergegangene. Ich bin nun bei drei Monaten angelangt
von Nadir zu Nadir. Nicht gerade ermutigend! Aber so ist diese zunehmend ausser
Kontrolle geratende Zellbande nun mal ...

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## eca_ch

Lieber Konrad, et. al.
ich habe tatsächlich beim Schreiben dieser Zeilen an Dich gedacht. Deine Therapie Überlegungen würde ich gerne, wenn das OK ist, zitieren und in deinen Faden übernehmen, - ich denke dazu gibt es nämlich durchaus was zu sagen. 

Worum es mir aber hauptsächlich ging war das:



> Je nachdem welche Art der ADT durchgeführt wird, also Testosteronunterdrückung oder Blockierung der Ligandenbindungsdomäne * kommt es üblicherweise zu unterschiedlichen Escapemechanismen*. Hierbei lassen sich die zentralen Resistenzmechanismen, die die Androgenrezeptor-Signalkaskade betreffen, allgemein entweder dem Androgenrezeptor selbst (inkl. der Regulation der für seine Aktivität notwendigen Cofaktoren) oder aber der Ligandensynthese zuordnen. 
> [...]
> Die Forscher versuchen nun zu engründen, * welche der eingesetzten Therapien bei der ADT welche Escapemechanismen induzieren:* _"Welche Resistenzmechanismen auftreten, scheint maßgeblich von dem gewählten Therapeutikum abzuhängen"_ Die Forscher meinen dabei zu erkennen, dass speziell Antiandrogene (wie Flutamide, Bicalutamide oder Enzalutamide) irreversible Mutationen herausselektieren, und es deshalb *sinnvoll sein könnte, die medikamentöse Testosteronunterdrückung erst vollständig auszuschöpfen, bevor auf andere Wirkansätze gewechselt wird. Im Klartext bedeutet dass, dass auf Antiandrogene erst nach Versagen der Testosteronunterdrückung, einschließlich der Zweitlinienmedikamente (beispielsweise Abiraterone) gewechselt werden sollte.*


Wenn die Krankheitsentwicklung tatsächlich von einem von Beginn an multiresistenten Tumorstamm bestimmt wird (wie anscheinend bei Konrad), macht es wenig Sinn über die durch die Therapie entstehenden Resistenzen zu philosophieren, denn die Mutationen bestehen ja bereits. 
Wenn dem aber nicht der Fall ist und die Resistenzen erst durch die Therapie "gezüchtet" werden, macht es natürlich viel mehr Sinn, die Reihenfolge der eingesetzten Therapien gut zu wählen...

Aber das wussten wir ja schon. Kein Krebs ist wie der Andere..

Eva

PS bei Antibiotika Resistenzen beobachtet man z. T auch eine Rückbildung der Resistenz, wenn das Bakterium dem Antibiotikum nicht mehr ausgesetzt ist. Resistenzen sind usually teuer und die Evolution hat es lieber effektiv und billig :Blinzeln:  insofern macht das Ganze ziemlich viel Sinn.

----------


## Georg_

> Ich meine aber mal gehoert zu haben, dass es sich bei den resistenten  Zellen auch um bereits im Stamm resistente Zellen handeln koennte ...


Dazu gibt es die Studie von Haffner et.al. in der mehrere genetisch unterschiedliche Tumorherde in einer Prostata festgestellt wurden. Man kam dann auf Grund genetischer Untersuchungen zu dem Ergebnis, dass die resistenten Fernmetastasen von einem kleinen Tumorherd innerhalb der Prostata ausgegangen waren. Das genetische Muster für diese resistenten Fernmetastasen hatte sich bereits in einem sehr frühen Krankheitsstadium gebildet, als noch keine Metastasen entstanden waren.
https://www.jci.org/articles/view/70354

Hier trägt Dr. Haffner diese Studie vor, vielleicht einfacher nachzuvollziehen:
http://data.uroweb.org/uploads/data1...enhanced=false

Diese Untersuchungen wurden an einem verstorbenen Prostatapatienten vorgenommen.

Grüße

Georg

----------


## Hvielemi

> Wenn die Krankheitsentwicklung tatsächlich von einem von Beginn an multiresistenten Tumorstamm bestimmt wird (wie anscheinend bei Konrad), macht es wenig Sinn über die durch die Therapie entstehenden Resistenzen zu philosophieren, denn die Mutationen bestehen ja bereits. 
> Wenn dem aber nicht der Fall ist und die Resistenzen erst durch die Therapie "gezüchtet" werden, ...


Also man stelle sich doch nicht vor, dass mein resistenter Zellstamm mit einer VZ von weniger als zwei Wochen
durch die während immerhin fünf Jahren dauernde ADT/AHT 'gezüchtet' worden sei oder vorher bereits
bestanden habe. Der Zellstamm entstand eben etwa ein Jahr früher und war so virulent, dass er sich 
selbst gegen den Nadir von 0.03ng/ml unter dem "Zweitlinien"-Antiandrogen Xtandi durchgeboxt hat.
(Der Vorteil: Wir konnten vor der Cyberknife-Therapie anhand des Wachstumsmusters sehr gezielt jene
Knoten auswählen, die im Bild das rascheste Wachstum zeigten. Durch diese Selektion gelang es, dass
der nicht bestrahlte Rest nun die dreifache PSA-VZ aufweist. Immerhin soviel Entspannung!)

Der Begriff PSA-Kosmetik entstand durch die Beobachtung, dass die ADT/AHT bzw. Kastration zwar 
den PSA lange tief halte, aber das Leben nicht verlängere.
Das ist so, weil es etwa dieselben im Laufe der 'inneren Evolution' entstehenden Zellstämme sind, 
die am Ende unserer Laufbahn mit Resistenzen und hoher Aggressivität jedem Therapieversuch 
ein Ende bereiten. Von Zucht ist da keine Rede, im Gegenteil, Manche hätten ohne die Kastration/ADT 
ihre lange Laufbahn nicht (Beispiele: BodoR und Tubaspieler), Anderen erspart die Therapie frühe
Beschwerden (zum Preis der bekannten Nebenwirkungen...).

Der Verzicht oder die Verlagerung der ADT/AHT auf die Zeit nach den Zweitlinienmedikamenten wird 
überhaupt nichts bringen, ausser eine nominal viel längere Wirksamkeit dieser Zweitlinien-Stoffe.
Nämlich etwa sowiel länger, als es zuvor die kostengünstigen Varianten auch getan hätten.
Aber "Zytiga für Alle" würde den Kostenrahmen sprengen, kostet doch ein Monat dieser
edel verpackten Kapseln mehr als eine Orchiektomie, die gut einige Jahre hält, und immer noch
zehnmal mehr als etwa Leuprorelin-Spritzen und (unnötigerweise) Bicalutamid-Pillen zusammen.


Soviel vom nichtwissenschaftlichen Beobachter. 
Die Studien, deren Erläuterungen durch LowRoad ich stets mit hohem Interesse lese, mögen einige 
Prozent genauer sein und helfen mir bei meinen Beobachtungen, mit denen ich ebendiese Studien
in keiner Weise in Frage stelle.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## LowRoad

Heute ein weiterer Bericht eines Testosteron Hochdosisexperimentes, das Oliver Sartor und Kollegen im EAU Research Letter (Dec-10, 2016) beschrieben haben. Diesmal bei einem Mann, der in wirklich weit fortgeschrittenem Stadium mit erheblichen Vortherapien bei einem PSA von über 500ng/ml in diese Therapieform eingestiegen ist. Das ist dabei das Besondere, denn bisher denkt man, und denke ich, dass es eigentlich nur statthaft ist, diese experimentelle Therapieform bei niedrigem PSA einzuleiten, damit man bei Versagen nicht in eine wirklich beängstigende Situation gerät. Um das mit einiger Sicherheit auszuschließen, wurde bei diesem Patienten eine Liquid-Biopsy durchgeführt, bei dem sich ein deutlich erhöhter Anteil von Adrogenrezeptoren gefunden wurde. Aber nun erstmal der Reihe nach:


Der Patient, bei Primärdiagnose 67 Jahre alt, stellte sich in der Klinik mit einem PSA von 656ng/ml und diffuser Knochenmetastasierung vor. Kastrationsresistenz entwickelte sich schon nach einem Jahr Leuprorelin. In Folge erhielt er Abiraterone + Prednisone, Radium-223, Enzalutamide, Docetaxel, Diethylstilbestrol, Dexamethasone und eine Kombinationstherapie mit Docetaxel und Carboplatin. Trotz all dieser Therapien stieg sein PSA Wert kontinuierlich, mit beänstigender PSADT an.

Daraufhin wurden Tumorzellen aus dem Blut isoliert und genetisch untersucht, wobei sich ein um das 16-fache überexprimierter Andorgenrezeptor zusammen mit einer 3.7-fachen Überexpression von *MYC* herausstellte. (MYC ist ein Hinweis auf Linganden unabhängige Andorgenrezeptor assoziierte Turmorprogression)

Unter Beibehaltung des medikamentösen Testosteronenzuges (Leuprorelin) und 0.75mg Dexamethasone begann der Patient mit einer Testosteronergänzung in Form von aufgetragenem Gel. Zu Beginn dieser Therapie war sein PSA Wert bei 530ng/ml und fiel innerhalb von knapp 2 Monaten auf 46ng/ml bei einem Testosteronwert von 1056ng/dl (10.6ng/ml - Normwert 4 bis 8ng/ml). Der Patient erklärte schmerzfrei, kräftiger und weniger Müde zu sein und frage nach Sildenafil (Viagra®)  :L&auml;cheln:  . Eine weitere Turmorzelluntersuchung ergab einen völlig normalisierten Adrogenrezeptorstatus. 

In Folge kam es dann zu einem Wiederanstieg des PSA Wertes, und bei knapp 300ng/ml erhielt der Patient wiederum Abiraterone/Dexamethasone. Obwohl er zuvor resistent gegenüber dieser Therapieform war, zeigte sich diesmal ein Ansprechen, was in sinkenden PSA Werten bis auf 60ng/ml erkennbar war. Aber auch dieser Ansatz hielt nur kurzfristig.

Was nun weiter mit dem Patienten geschah ist nicht beschrieben. Ich vermute mal, man wird versuchen ihm wieder eine Testosteron-Hochdosis Therapie anzubieten um damit, in stetem Wechsel von Testosteron Hochdosis und komplettem Entzug, sein Überleben zu verlängern.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Aber auch dieser Ansatz hielt nur kurzfristig.


Aber lieber LowRoad, ich finde ein halbes Jahr oder mehr 
für einen Zyklus Testosteron/Abirateron gar nicht "nur
kurzfristig" sondern sensationell lange.
Die Chemo zuvor brachte ihm grad mal vier Monate.

Im reichlich hoffnungslosen Setting dieses Patienten wäre
nach nutzlosem Carboplatin schnell mal das garstige Wort
 "austherapiert" gefallen.
Ein zweiter oder gar dritter Zyklus ist ihm zu wünschen!

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Georg_

Oliver Sartor publiziert die Bipolare Androgen Therapie häufig und hält Vorträge darüber. Von richtiger Evidenz kann man, denke ich, noch nicht sprechen. Das Konzept hört sich aber sehr interessant an. Es dürfte schwierig werden einen Arzt zu finden der bereit ist einem für diese Therapie eine Testosteronspritze zu geben.

Benton macht dies mit Testosterongel im Selbstversuch.

Georg

----------


## Urologe

> Oliver Sartor publiziert die Bipolare Androgen Therapie häufig und hält Vorträge darüber. Von richtiger Evidenz kann man, denke ich, noch nicht sprechen. Das Konzept hört sich aber sehr interessant an. Es dürfte schwierig werden einen Arzt zu finden der bereit ist einem für diese Therapie eine Testosteronspritze zu geben.
> 
> Georg


Das Problem ist weniger, einen Arzt zu finden, als die Entschlossenheit des Patienten
(mit schriftlicher Einwilligung zur Absicherung des Arztes) auch das mögliche Risiko
einer explosionsartigen Vermehrung der Krebszellen mit massiver Verkürzung der Lebenszeit
zu akzeptieren (ist aber nicht sehr wahrscheinlich).

----------


## uwes2403

Wie das mit den Wahrscheinlichkeiten so ist.... :-)

----------


## Urologe

Eben! Und deswegen solle der Mann dann auch diesen ungünstigen Fall in seine Planung mit einbeziehen.

----------


## LowRoad

Alles richtig was hier geschrieben wurde! Es ist eine höchst experimentelle Therapieform, für die der Patient und nur der Patient die Verantwortung übernehmen muss. Ich darf doch in solchen Fällen nicht erwarten, dass mir der Arzt das offensiv anbietet und mich entsprechend berät, da muss man schon Eigeninitiative zeigen! Natürlich sollte man sich auch klar darüber sein, dass es versagen kann. Im ungünstigsten Fall mit explodierenden PSA Werten verbunden mit entsprechender Tumorprogression. Um dies etwas einschätzen zu können kann man entweder empirisch arbeiten, also bei niedrigen PSA Werten starten, oder etwas intelligenter ein paar Vorhersageparameter ermitteln, wie hier geschehen.

Wir würden dem Patienten heute wahrscheinlich erstmal eine PSMA Radionukleidtherapie anbieten, die in den USA aber nicht verfügbar ist. Deshalb darf man in "austherapierten" Situationen auch schon mal den heiligen Gral der Leitlinien verlassen, das ist doch selbstverständlich. Die Alternative wäre gewesen, ihn sicherheitshalber versterben zu lassen, auch ziemlich garstig.

Ich will mal versuchen zu schildern, warum ich meine, dass dieser Patient gut geeignet für solch eine Therapie wäre.

Seine Entwicklung mit hohen PSA Werten assoziiert, was bedeutet, er hat wahrscheinlich keine neuroendokrine Entartung oder ähnliches.War die Platin basierte Chemo wirkungslos. Eine Mutation den DNA Reparaturgenen (BRCA1/2) unwahrscheinlich.War die Platin basierte Chemo wirkungslos. Eine AR-V7 Expression unwahrscheinlich.Die Tumorzellen aus der Liquid-Biopsy zeigten deutlich erhöhte AR Expression.Er verwendetet eine Testosteron GEL statt einer Depotspritze, kann also im Versagensfall sehr schnell reagieren. 


_"...
In ewiger Nacht
Dahin wo kein Gott mehr Wacht
Da wo jede Spur verweht

Ein Spiel um die Welt
Wenn des Schicksals Würfel fällt
Werden Jahre neu gezählt

Am Rande der Welt
Wo jeder Schleier fällt
Stehe ich allein"_

----------


## Benton

> Das Problem ist  ... das mögliche Risiko
> einer explosionsartigen Vermehrung der Krebszellen mit massiver Verkürzung der Lebenszeit
> zu akzeptieren (ist aber nicht sehr wahrscheinlich).


Wirklich gut dokumentierte Fälle, die "eine explosionsartige Vermehrung der Krebszellen mit massiver Verkürzung der Lebenszeit" zeigen,
habe ich bisher keine gefunden. Ich wäre daran sehr interessiert, könnte ich doch wahrscheinlich für mein Testosteron Hochdosisexperiment daraus etwas lernen.

Benton

----------


## LowRoad

Hier eine aktuelle Präsentation von Dr. Denmeade zum Thema: _"Bipolar Androgen Therapy (BAT) in men with prostate cancer"_. Man benötigt aber etwas Stehvermögen, denn die Präsentation ist über 2h lang:




Die Folien können *hier* runtergeladen werden.

----------


## LowRoad

Bipolar Androgen Therapy in Men With Metastatic Castration-Resistant Prostate Cancer After Progression on Enzalutamide

Die zyklische Testosteron Hochdosis- bzw. Entzugstherpie (BAT) wird in zunehmendem Maße erforscht, was gut ist. In der heute von mir vorgestellten* Studie* geht es darum, ob Männer, die einen Progress unter Enzalutamide (Xtandi®) hatten, von einer BAT profitieren könnten.

*HINTERGRUND*
Prostatakrebs, der nach der Behandlung mit Enzalutamid fortschreitet, spricht auf eine weitere Antiandrogentherapie praktisch nicht an, und paradoxerweise könnte ein schneller Wechsel zwischen hohen und niedrigen Serumtestosteronkonzentrationen (bipolare Androgen-Therapie [BAT]) in dieser Situation Tumorreaktionen auslösen. Wir wollten die BAT bei Patienten mit metastasiertem, kastrationsresistentem Prostatakarzinom evaluieren, bei denen die Krankheit unter Enzalutamid fortschreitet.

*Methoden*
Wir haben diese multizentrische Phase-2-Studie in den USA durchgeführt. Eingeschlossen wurden Patienten im Alter ab 18 Jahren, die einen histologisch bestätigten und radiologisch dokumentierten metastasierten kastrationsresistenten Prostatakrebs hatten, mit nicht mehr als zwei früheren Zweitlinien-Hormontherapien und einem Testosteronwert im Kastrationsbereich. Die Patienten waren asymptomatisch, hatten einen Leistungsstatus der Eastern Cooperative Oncology Group von 0-2 und wiesen keine Hochrisiko-Läsionen auf (z. B.> 5 Stellen mit viszeraler Erkrankung oder Knochenläsionen mit drohender Fraktur). Für die hier beschriebene Kohorte verlangten wir, dass die Patienten eine Progression unter Enzalutamid hatten, der sich auch nach Absetzen von Enzalutamid fortsetzte, erkennbar durch steigende PSA Werte. Die Patienten erhielten die BAT, das bedeutet eine intramuskuläre Gabe von Testosteroncipionat 400mg alle 28 Tage bis zur erneuten Progression, begleitend durch ununterbrochenen Therapie mit einem LHRH-Agonisten. 
Bei Progression unter BAT wurden die Männer erneut mit oralen Enzalutamid 160 mg täglich behandelt. Die sekundären Endpunkte waren eine 50%ige Abnahme der PSA-Konzentration im Vergleich zum Ausgangswert (PSA50) für BAT (für alle Patienten, die mindestens eine Dosis erhielten) und für eine erneute Exposition von Enzalutamid (basierend auf der Intention-to-Treat-Analyse). 

*ERGEBNISSE*
Zwischen dem 28. August 2014 und dem 18. Mai 2016 haben wir 30 geeignete Patienten rekrutieren können und sie mit BAT behandelt. Neun (30%) von diesen 30 Patienten erreichten einen PSA Abfall um 50%. 29 Patienten beendeten die BAT und 21 gingen zu einer erneuten Therapie mit Enzalutamid über, von denen 15 (52%) dann wieder eine 50%ige PSA-Reaktion erreichten. Während der BAT war das einzige unerwünschte Ereignis der Stufe 3-4 bei mehr als einem Patienten Hypertonie. Andere Grad 3 oder schlimmere Nebenwirkungen, die während der BAT bei jeweils einem Patienten auftraten, waren Lungenembolie, Myokardinfarkt, Harnstau, Gallenstein und Sepsis. Während der Nachbehandlung mit Enzalutamid traten bei mehr als einem Patienten keine Toxizitäten des Grades 3-4 auf. Während der Behandlung mit BAT oder Enzalutamid wurde von keinen behandlungsbedingten Todesfällen berichtet.

*DEUTUNG*
Die BAT ist eine sichere Therapie, die bei asymptomatischen Männern mit metastasiertem, kastrationsresistentem Prostatakrebs zum therapeutischen Ansprechen führte und bei den meisten Patienten, die sich einer erneuten Enzalutamid Therapie unterzogen, eine Resensibilisierung ergab. Weitere Studien mit BAT sind erforderlich, um die potenzielle klinische Rolle der BAT bei der Behandlung von metastasiertem kastrationsresistentem Prostatakrebs und die optimale Strategie für die Sequenzierung zwischen Androgen- und Antiandrogentherapien bei metastasiertem kastrationsresistentem Prostatakrebs zur Maximierung des therapeutischen Nutzens für Patienten zu definieren.


*Eigenen Anmerkungen:*
Die progressionsfreie Zeit unter BAT betrug im Mittel 3.3 Monate, unter Enzalutamide Rechallenge 5.5 Monate, zusammen also fast 9 Monate mit einer sehr nebenwirkungsarmen Therapieform. Das sind durchaus beachtliche Ergebnisse, die bei geschickter Auswahl der Therapieansprecher noch verbessert werden könnte.

Die Frage die sich hier natürlich anschließt ist, ob nach diesen knapp 9 Monaten ein erneuter BAT/Enza Zyklus sinnvoll, also von therapeutischem Nutzen, wäre? Üblicherweise verlieren alle Therapieformen bei Krebs im Laufe der Zeit ihre Wirksamkeit und so wird es wohl auch hier sein. Trotzdem könnte ein zweiter oder sogar dritter BAT/Enza Zyklus für eine Subgruppe von Patienten von Nutzen sein.

Als Alternative käme eine klassische Chemotherapie mit Docetaxel in Betracht, die aber auch nur etwa 40% Ansprechrate hat. Man bewegt sich bei der BAT etwa auf gleichem Niveau.

Hinweisen möchte ich auch noch auf Versuche, die Wirkungsdauer einer Zweitlinientherapie mit Enzalutamid *durch Metformin Ergänzung zu verlängern*. Wie dieser Effekt dann in einen BAT/Enza Zyklus einzupassen wäre ist ebenfalls eine spannende Fragestellung.

----------


## Michi1

Wenn ich die Nebenwirkungen so lese die bei jeweils einen Patien aufgetreten sind waren auch welche dabei die tötlich enden können. Es steht nicht dabei ab sie es überlebt haben. Das würde mich auf jeden Fall an so einer Studie teilzunehmen.

----------


## LowRoad

Wer aus Angst vor den Nebenwirkungen Lebenszeit verlängernde Therapien beim metastasierten PCA ablehnt, der darf auch gerne früher sterben – so funktioniert Evolution.

----------


## Michi1

Nebenwirkungen die auftreten können lehne ich ja nicht ab. Aber solche die schon aufgetreten sind bei der Studie.(Lungenembolie, Myokardinfarkt, Harnstau, Gallenstein und Sepsis)
Und das bei gar nicht so vielen Teilnehmer.

----------

